# --KARACHI-- (one of the biggest city of the world)



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice Pics. The Beirut and the Dubai of the 70s is finally getting back on its feet once again. Believe it or not, Karachi actually had a CASINO back in those days!

Courtesy of Swerveut and www.historickarachi.com (a great website to learn more about Karachi and its heritage)









































































And for that person who asked about houses:




























Universities

Agha Khan University Hospital




































The Indus Valley School of Art and Architecture



























The Textile Institute of Pakistan




































Karachi Seafront


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

Karachi has always seemed somewhat fascinating to me, I like the aesthetic I see in the pics.


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Habib Bank


















Kothari Parade









Former Lloyds Bank Building


















Sindh Club









Nice Pictures taken by *FahadKhan*


























































































Nice Pano posted by *Khuree*



























War Cemetary


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

Elsongs said:


> Very nice, and very different from the Westerner's perception of Pakistan.
> Does Karachi have a Metro system?
> Are the beaches really in the city limits, or just nearby? Also, what do the houses look like, specifically those houses near the coastline? I'd like to see what the architecture looks like for those houses.


1 karachi has a metro system . the city uses buses and cabs but no speedy subways (as in developed countries)
2 karachi has a very long coastline the beaches are in the city limits . the city is so huge that one thinks of going into another city

3 the pics of houses near coastline are posted by vc15nets check them out ill post more


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

On the way from Karachi to Badin


















Port Qasim









Lal Qila (Red fort) Restaurant


















Caffeine and McDs


















ChenOne and Hush Puppies









Park Place Mall with American Express Bank outside









FlagStaff House


















Papa Johns










Pizza Hut









Subway









Nandos and KFC









Costa Coffee & D-Mart









Dunkin Donuts









GunSmoke


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

*Historic Karachi*

Next Page.....


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next Page....


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next Page......


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next Page........


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next page..


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next page.......


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

next page.........


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next page..........


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next Page.............................


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next Page...


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

next page.....


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

next page......


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next page......


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

next Page


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

Next page.....


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

View from hill park towards Shahrah e Faisal (photo: cy mn at flickr.com)










The Shahrah-e-Faisal skyline (by Maaz Kalim on flickr.com)


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The Regent Plaza Hotel (photo: Tbaweja at flickr.com)


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The KMC building (photo: Shoot4cause on flickr.com)


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Cityscape - the financial district and central Karachi

photo by Baber Haroon Manghi on flickr.com


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The Finance and Trade Center, Karachi


















image by FahadKhan


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Unique pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

From flickr.com

The Karachi Brachfront










Minaret and satellites


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

image courtesy: FahadKhan

*Sharea Faisal*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

War Cemetery, Karachi










(photo by ZAK! on flickr.com)


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Brooks farma karachi


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The Mohatta Palace Museum - by Rvelez127 on flickr.com


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Jinnah's Mausoleum - the Mazaar-e-Quaid*

by Rvelez127 on flickr.com


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Some pictures on flickr.com by ZAK!

* The Civic Center* - offices of the city government










*Askari IV Mosque *


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Another view over the city in a different area


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The KMC Building*









photo by Baber Haroon Manghi on Flickr.com


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Some more photos by FahadKhan


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The Habib Bank Plaza










Performing Arts Academy (Formerly, the Hindu Gymkhana)










Sindh High Court










The Pearl Continental Hotel










The Polo Ground Baradari










_photos by DUTIGAD on Webshots.com_


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The PC and Sheraton at night










The Quaid's Mausoleum at night










_photos by Farhan_


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

A traffic jam in Karachi


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The KPT Fountain - the second tallest fountain in the world*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

images courtesy of FahadKhan


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The Beach at Cape Monze*




















Boats in Hawke's Bay


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Photos by Plastic Population on flickr.com

The Mai Kolachee bypass 










PNSC Building and NIC Towers










Near Metropole










The Karachi Port Trust


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Clifton Pavilion and Bagh (garden) Ibn-e-Qasim










_photo on flickr.com by Shoot4Cause_


Camel ride on the Clifton Beach 










_photo on flickr.com by Keirn_


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

The KPT fountain (the second-tallest fountain in the world), another picture










photo on flickr.com by Shoot4Cause


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow!!great pics bro.

How high is the jet fountain? any pics of it during daylight?

or is it only in action at night?


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks swerveut nice pics


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

By microkid1101 on flickr.com 










By Iqbal Khatri on flickr.com


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

swerveut said:


> By microkid1101 on flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

Night view KMC building in Karachi 












































































































Shara-e-Faisal









Rehmania Masjid Tariq Road


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Good work Lebron! However try not to repeat older pictures. Karachi is looking good!


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

kbboy said:


> Waiting area at the Karachi International airport


Haha, I remember that Mcdonalds. They dont even have food there. You order the food, and then the guy orders it from the McDonalds *outside* the airport. It takes 30 minutes just to get a burger.

I dont know what to say about the pictures. The Karachi I went to looked nothing like this. I stayed mostly in Clifton and North Nazimbad, and both areas were very dirty. The fact that I visited around Eid-al-addha might have something to do with it though.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ Can't say much about the McDo. I haven't tried them at the airport.

Do you mean you went to *some* area that was dirty or you went to *these* areas and they were dirty?

If you mean these areas...then to my experience there are just as the pics show them.


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

I was referring to those areas. But then again, it was Eid-al-Adha. I'm sure that created much of the mess.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

a night time shot of karachi.










Askari park at karachi


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Karachi by night









Near National stadium, karachi









Jinnah Terminal


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Signal Free Corridor III and Askari park*


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

the sign in the above picture is written in Persian alphabet. How come?


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

No, it's just a different Urdu/Arabic script font.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice tour of Karachi. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice Karachi's pics


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*view of newly constructed Nagan Flyover, part of Signal Free Corridor II*


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice. But they need to keep flags/graffiti off of it and also landscape all that sand under it and plant some trees.


----------



## cheychai (Sep 2, 2005)

Good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks very nice but like _brightside._ said they need to keep grafiti of...


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

MCB tower n TECHNO CITY 










pic from Aliraza photostream


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice pics.


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

nice fly over...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pictures in this post are from Flickr & Pakistani Newspapers.

*Askari Park * 

- The Pakistan Army spent millions on it, to turn it into a beautiful park from an old & dirty vegetable market, during Musharraf's era:




























FTC Roundabout:










I.I.Chundrigar Road, Karachi's Financial Center:










Some road:










Mustafa Kamal was recently ranked as the *2nd Best Mayor in the World for the Year 2008*.










Jheel Park:



















Shahra-e-Pakistan - from Karimabad Chowrangi to Sohrab Goth Intersection


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pictures in this post are from Pakistani Newspapers or labeled/made by FK our mod.























































Aerial view of Sohrab Goth Interchange










Sohrab Goth interchange



















Nagan Chowrangi:

- Orange = Underpass

- Red = Flyover










Signal-free corridor II:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This new road looks great


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> This new road looks great


Yeah, its great. Its called the "Signal-free corridor II" and like the "Signal-free corridor I" it has really helped in easing out traffic, reducing traveling time and eliminating traffic jams. There's one more, "Signal-free corridor III" to be made soon. Syed Mustafa Kamal is a great Mayor for Karachi and he is doing wonders for Karachi.

Anyways, here's a map of Karachi's building projects, done by FK our Mod:










Btw, I counted and these are the Amount of Towers going up:

*KARACHI:* Financial Towers = 2 + Crescent Bay = 45 + Sofitel = 1 + Creek Vista = 12 + Dolmen City = 2 + Creek Marina = 8 + KASB Altitude = 1 + IT Tower = 1 + Colosseum Residences = 2 + Center Point = 1 + Corporate City = 1 + Emerald Tower = 1

Proposed: KPT Tower = 5 + Port tower = 1

*Grand Total = 77 + 6 Proposed.*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Not bad, but a good potential to develop.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> Yeah, its great. Its called the "Signal-free corridor II" and like the "Signal-free corridor I" it has really helped in easing out traffic, reducing traveling time and eliminating traffic jams. There's one more, "Signal-free corridor III" to be made soon. Syed Mustafa Kamal is a great Mayor for Karachi and he is doing wonders for Karachi.
> 
> Anyways, here's a map of Karachi's building projects, done by FK our Mod:
> 
> ...


Nice plan...
Any pics from those towers (complete & under construction)?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Check this thread or click on the 3rd line of my sig.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pictures from Flickr:

karachi port









KPT flyover



































by family no.1










































karachi by night


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics :yes:



Intoxication said:


> Qayyumabad flyover


This is not Qayyumabad flyover, this is also KPT overpass.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

brightside. said:


> This is not Qayyumabad flyover, this is also KPT overpass.


Opps. Guess the guy on Flickr messed up. I was wondering why it looked so similar to KPT flyover and thought that they might have extended the lighting to Qayyumabad flyover too. :dunno:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

The center point building is under construction just to the left of that building visible in the pic.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Karachi developing nicely, well done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brightside. said:


> Nice pics :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not Qayyumabad flyover, this is also KPT overpass.


Nice pic btw
Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

really wonderful pictures. thanks for introducing this city to me. I knew nothing about it before


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow nice pictures, i never heard of this city before.
Nice parks and churches.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

No worries peeps. 

Today's Banner on Karachi!! :colgate:

Made by fellow forumer qaiserm. Original pic found by Mod kbboy from a Pakistani Newspaper.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

wonderful banner guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The banner is awesome :cheers:



Intoxication said:


> ^^ Check this thread or click on the 3rd line of my sig.


I saw it now... thanks a lot
Very interesting


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

From Flickr:


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice thread!
These are the best pics I´ve seen of karachi so far.
It´s far better than the other pics I´ve seen before.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Top pic from Flickr. Bottom pic from Express News:

1976









2008












christos-greece said:


> The banner is awesome :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a peek at the respective threads on Islamabad & Lahore too.


----------



## abidi2009 (Jul 5, 2008)

Malir River Bridge


----------



## abidi2009 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice pic of Karachi by Siemens, thought I'll share:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed nice new photos from Karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

By Shobi on Flickr


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

nice to see karachi doing good


----------



## pspguy123 (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful City. Long live Karachi.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Karachi Forever!!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome pics, specially at night. Regards.*


----------



## pspguy123 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice photos misterk.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

nice thread thnx


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Supurb photos , Thanx for sharing


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

misterk said:


>


These pictures are very old! From the early 90s. You should at least make that clear.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

copyright Grace Pattison

Avari hotel 









night view of city streets









By Aadil Jadoon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brightside. said:


> These pictures are very old! From the early 90s. You should at least make that clear.


Especially the second photo is indeed old, at least 90s (early 90s)


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

An impressive, beautiful city. I saw a documentary on National Geographic about the tourism in Pakistan, and all of the hotel or different mountain resort managers said, that after 9/11, it all went downhill. Is this true? It's a shame for a country with such wonderful landscapes, and interesting booming cities.hno: 
On the other hand, i ques that news like this, which keep coming in every month, make most of the people choose another destination. (i mean, there were over 2000(!!!) bombings, in different locations, just last year.hno: 
How safe are in the reality these huge cities in Pakistan? (for a foreign tourist for example) Are these problems happening only in some specific cities or parts of the country, or is this a general issue? Are there cities which were "bomb-free"? I know, that sometimes, news-agencies tend to exaggerate....


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pics of Karachi at night. Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

mangrove forests in karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are very nice, misterk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful city , i love this country.




--------------------------------------
The world need of Jesus!!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ wow this is really beautiful, i love the beach there, it has so much potential for tourism, lets the hope security returns to pakistan so international resorts can be open there


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

ProudArabian said:


> ^ wow this is really beautiful, i love the beach there, it has so much potential for tourism, lets the hope security returns to pakistan so international resorts can be open there


Inshallah.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

misterk said:


>


This photo is really amazing :applause:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

thank you


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## mynameisdanish (Mar 18, 2010)

last one is awesome . which place is this


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

2/10


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

mynameisdanish said:


> last one is awesome . which place is this


oyster rocks off clifton


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

BEATIFUL CITY....

click the link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice city, love the history and its people.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice pics. Haven't been to Pakistan since 1991 and I was only a few months old back then


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Sherkhan (May 28, 2010)

Karachi has so much potential, some parts of it are already looking very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Karachi, misterk


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

misterk said:


>


Imagine if the two 40 floor skyscraper get built. This place would look sick


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice amazing photos from Karachi 


Aashiq said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting place


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics.....kay:


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome pics :applause:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice pics....:applause:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Picture taken by fellow forumer Moiz

















http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9780093137_109340433136_6962988_6264650_n.jpg


Bagh Ibne Qasim in Karachi, Pakistan - January 2011 by SaffyH - Uploading Hingol National Park photos!, on Flickr


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Views of Karachi from the Pearl Continental Hotel, Karachi, Pakistan - January 2011 by SaffyH - Uploading Hingol National Park photos!, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5820188887/sizes/z/in/photostream/


rainy-karachi i by hnajam, on Flickr


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Sea View - Karachi by ZAK!, on Flickr


Can Karachiteis guess this place? by ZAK!, on Flickr


DSC_4914 by Nabeel Ejaz, on Flickr









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...4053763136_109340433136_5009403_5941505_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...4053783136_109340433136_5009407_3372787_n.jpg


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Shahrae Faisal karachi - Nursery bus stop by ZAK!, on Flickr


DHA Creek Vista by Ziad Aftab, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adil_nisar/5836022660/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Port Grand, largest food street of Asia!

Port Grand Food Street by alixpress, on Flickr


Port Grand Food Street by alixpress, on Flickr


Port Grand Food Street by alixpress, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular aerial shots.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

his picture-making technique is also very cool & beautiful objects in photos :banana:


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Untitled by *Zee, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooldude1987/5605614869/in/photostream/


Mere wether city tower;Karachi by sajjadphotoarts, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6032941386/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapshotsbyhassankhan/5465176145/in/photostream


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

@Mods:

Is it possible we can get the topic renamed to just "Karachi - کراچی"

Thanks.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Aga khan hospital by akbar mistry, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi Beach by Karim ul Islam, on Flickr


FS Karachi Beach by flatstanleyinpak, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi Sea Port by Kashif Qadri, on Flickr


Port Grand by shoaib ali ;-D, on Flickr


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Dolmen Mall, Karachi, Pakistan. HDR 3 Bracketed -2 0 2+ by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr


Baba ka Mazar by Raja Islam, on Flickr











Long Exposure Test by salmanlp, on Flickr


New Year by Zain Kamran, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shafeenkhan/7478003764/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Few pics of Port Grand, largest food street of Asia

Port Grand, Karachi by faisalkhilji, on Flickr


Port Grand, Karachi by faisalkhilji, on Flickr


Port Grand, Karachi by faisalkhilji, on Flickr


Port Grand, Karachi by faisalkhilji, on Flickr


Port Grand, Karachi by faisalkhilji, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi Port Grand - Karachi Port by Karachii, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi City, 14-12-09 after the first wash,  by Farhannk, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

what's the First Wash?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

RKC said:


> what's the First Wash?


just a rainy day


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Boat Basin Karachi by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi at its finest by Mystapaki, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi by *Siddiqi*, on Flickr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

misterk said:


> Karachi at its finest by Mystapaki, on Flickr


gives the impression of Istanbul..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Big Sunset Over Oyster Rocks - Karachi - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

COMMERCIAL HUB by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Monsoon - Sunset After a Rainy Afternoon - Karachi - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Shots of Karachi from the top of buildings:



smfarazm.. said:


> I really love shots of Karachi taken from top of tall buildings.
> 
> 
> Here are few such recent pics all posted here compiling in single post. Still many parts of KHI missing. Need more such shots


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

mwahmed said:


> All pics by Ayaz Ahmadanee
> 
> 
> Naheed Super Market tower
> ...


....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures! keep posting!


----------

